# R3-Calibrat3 Batt3Ry



## Vato805 (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been around for a little while, tried searching and didn't come up with an answer.

I know the Th3ory Roms come with dirty battery mod to calibrate,

My question is if i wanted to manually re-calibrate my battery...what would be the best method?

hoping one of the two guys pop in here and tell us what they consider the best method to re-calibrate with their rom is.

Thank you


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Charge battery 100% ...reboot into recovery and clear battery stats...let battery drain without pluging into charger..once drained ,not necessary but recomended let battery fully charge ..and now u will have a fully calibrated battery!


----------



## dfib (Sep 24, 2011)

charger your battery all the way, boot into cwr, go to advance and wipe bat stats. drain your battery till it's dead, charge it fully and they are reset


----------



## dfib (Sep 24, 2011)

beat me


----------



## Vato805 (Oct 20, 2011)

ok thanx to both of you very helpfull!

one question tho

once i fully charge do i unplug and then boot in cwm
or
do i fully charge boot into cwm erase stats then unplug?


----------



## dfib (Sep 24, 2011)

boot into cwr wipe and then unplug


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I used an app called. Battery calibration by nema. 
Used it since tb days and it'd like cwk but not having to log there and what not. Very easy to use. Charge it to 100% hit the app calibration. App has info that's tells you how to do it.

There was also a thread in other forums I can't find it atm but it says if you have a stock DROID bionic battery calibration is good then if you have an extended battery no need for it. Something about how the battery is made and memory etc etc.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

All batteries need to be calibrated, no matter if they are standard or extended, when you flash a new rom. Both methods here have worked fine for me in the past, but I prefer to boot into cwm and wipe battery stats personally.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Insidian said:


> All batteries need to be calibrated, no matter if they are standard or extended, when you flash a new rom. Both methods here have worked fine for me in the past, but I prefer to boot into cwm and wipe battery stats personally.


See that's what I thought but I can't find that darn thread somewhere how the memory on the battery wise blah blah blah. 
Oh well. I use the app. Works well and keeps me from booting in and out of cwk.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

dfib said:


> charger your battery all the way, boot into cwr, go to advance and wipe bat stats. drain your battery till it's dead, charge it fully and they are reset


Thought this newer battery. Its bad for them to go completely dead. Shortens the life cycle or something?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Thought this newer battery. Its bad for them to go completely dead. Shortens the life cycle or something?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yeah, the lithium-ion batteries can suffer from a shortened life cycle if you let them completely die alot. Bad thing is, when you flash a new rom, it throws the calibration off, sometimes badly. If you dont charge to 100%, wipe stats, then let it completely die, you wont get a correct calibration. It's give and take, one of the downsides of being a crackflasher, lol.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Insidian said:


> All batteries need to be calibrated, no matter if they are standard or extended, when you flash a new rom. Both methods here have worked fine for me in the past, but I prefer to boot into cwm and wipe battery stats personally.


The stock battery is a Lithium Ion Polymer, so it needs callibration.

The Extended Battery is a Lithium Ion so it doesn't need calibration.

It works best while fully charged.

So just try to keep it charged


----------



## dfib (Sep 24, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Thought this newer battery. Its bad for them to go completely dead. Shortens the life cycle or something?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


never mind


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

YouthD said:


> The stock battery is a Lithium Ion Polymer, so it needs callibration.
> 
> The Extended Battery is a Lithium Ion so it doesn't need calibration.
> 
> ...


I have to calibrate my extended every time I switch roms, I've seen it get off as much as 20% or more if I dont.


----------



## dfib (Sep 24, 2011)

I had my extended at 1% for 2 hours while streaming netflix's. Once calibrated no issues.


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

ROM Toolbox has a battery wipe function


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

YouthD said:


> The stock battery is a Lithium Ion Polymer, so it needs callibration.
> 
> The Extended Battery is a Lithium Ion so it doesn't need calibration.
> 
> ...


Now this was what I saw lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Europe (Oct 12, 2011)

market download the calibration app and follow instructions is not a big deal ..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## L0n3 (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been wondering about this for some time now. Thx for the useful info

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Insidian said:


> All batteries need to be calibrated, no matter if they are standard or extended, when you flash a new rom. Both methods here have worked fine for me in the past, but I prefer to boot into cwm and wipe battery stats personally.


Just to clarify..... every time I flash a new base, I should calibrate? I've calibrated a few times on extended, and after 30 minutes of being unplugged with no use, sitting in my holster as I drive to work, im down 7-10%. Im even running bare with only facebook, handcent and rootzwiki app on my phone. Any suggestions??

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> Just to clarify..... every time I flash a new base, I should calibrate? I've calibrated a few times on extended, and after 30 minutes of being unplugged with no use, sitting in my holster as I drive to work, im down 7-10%. Im even running bare with only facebook, handcent and rootzwiki app on my phone. Any suggestions??
> 
> Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r




Thats gonna happen on your first cycle or two. I always let the battery die, charge it up to 100%, calibrate, then let it go. Usually solves any fast drains I notice.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Insidian said:


> Thats gonna happen on your first cycle or two. I always let the battery die, charge it up to 100%, calibrate, then let it go. Usually solves any fast drains I notice.


Ill try it again tomorrow morning. Hopefully it solves the issue after a couple days. Thanks for the quick reply

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> Just to clarify..... every time I flash a new base, I should calibrate? I've calibrated a few times on extended, and after 30 minutes of being unplugged with no use, sitting in my holster as I drive to work, im down 7-10%. Im even running bare with only facebook, handcent and rootzwiki app on my phone. Any suggestions??
> 
> Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r




Is your Background Data turned on? (Settings>Battery&Data Manager>Data Delivery) That's a big source of battery usage. I only turn it on when I need the Android Market or similar.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

TeeX said:


> Is your Background Data turned on? (Settings>Battery&Data Manager>Data Delivery) That's a big source of battery usage. I only turn it on when I need the Android Market or similar.


Ok I unchecked. Ill see how that does. Thank you

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## **NOX** (Nov 8, 2011)

loving the rom so far time to test out 2.3.1


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

finally had a chance to calibrate on 2.3.1 here are my results... i had been on shift3r 2.3.1 for about 20 hours before running the calibration. wiped battery stats in cwr will at 100% booted- plugged in and used the battery calibrator app










one more










post before battery die.... lol, but for real

here is the last screen i pulled right before shutdown










VERY SATISFYING!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

